#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  A Story to make you smile & let you know what women actually want.. :)

## dimpysingh

*King Arthur and the Witch*
 
Young King Arthur was ambushed and imprisoned by the monarch of a  neighbouring kingdom. The monarch could have killed him but was moved by  Arthur's youth and ideals. So, the monarch offered him his freedom, as  long as he could answer a very difficult question. Arthur would have a  year to figure out the answer and, if after a year, he still had no  answer, he would be put to death.

The question?...What do women really want? Such a question would perplex  even the most knowledgeable man, and to young Arthur, it seemed an  impossible query. But, since it was better than death, he accepted the  monarch's proposition to have an answer by year's end.

He returned to his kingdom and began to poll everyone: the princess, the  priests, the wise men and even the court jester. He spoke with  everyone, but no one could give him a satisfactory answer.

Many people advised him to consult the old witch, for only she would have the answer.

But the price would be high; as the witch was famous throughout the kingdom for the exorbitant prices she charged.

The last day of the year arrived and Arthur had no choice but to talk to  the witch. She agreed to answer the question, but he would have to  agree to her price first.

The old witch wanted to marry Sir Lancelot, the most noble of the Knights of the Round Table and Arthur's closest friend!

Young Arthur was horrified. She was hunchbacked and hideous, had only  one tooth, smelled like sewage, made obscene noises, etc. He had never  encountered such a repugnant creature in all his life.

He refused to force his friend to marry her and endure such a terrible  burden; but Lancelot, learning of the proposal, spoke with Arthur

He said nothing was too big of a sacrifice compared to Arthur's life and the preservation of the Round Table.

Hence, a wedding was proclaimed and the witch answered Arthur's question thus:

What a woman really wants, she answered....is to be in charge of her own life.

Everyone in the kingdom instantly knew that the witch had uttered a great truth and that Arthur's life would be spared.

And so it was, the neighbouring monarch granted Arthur his freedom and Lancelot and the witch had a wonderful wedding.

The honeymoon hour approached and Lancelot, steeling himself for a  horrific experience, entered the bedroom. But, what a sight awaited him.  The most beautiful woman he had ever seen lay before him on the bed.  The astounded Lancelot asked what had happened

The beauty replied that since he had been so kind to her when she  appeared as a witch, she would henceforth, be her horrible deformed self  only half the time and the beautiful maiden the other half.

Which would he prefer? Beautiful during the day....or night?

Lancelot pondered the predicament. During the day, a beautiful woman to  show off to his friends, but at night, in the privacy of his castle, an  old witch? Or, would he prefer having a hideous witch during the day,  but by night, a beautiful woman for him to enjoy wondrous intimate  moments?

What would YOU do?

What Lancelot chose is below.

BUT....make YOUR choice before you scroll down below.

OKAY?








Noble Lancelot said that he would allow HER to make the choice herself.

Upon hearing this, she announced that she would be beautiful all the  time because he had respected her enough to let her be in charge of her  own life

Now....what is the moral to this story?






The moral is.....
If you don't let a woman have her own way....
Things are going to get ugly.. 





  Similar Threads: Things that make u smile... Things that make u smile... IIT Madras teams up with Smile Foundation to campaign against child labour A Smile Is Contagious Happy women's Day to all faadoo women Engineers

----------


## dimpysingh

So many views but no replies? Nobody liked this story?Dont anybody agree with the moral??I think there is a lot to learn from this story..

----------


## Rahul chourey

fantastic mme.......... nice story

----------


## dimpysingh

Thanx for the reply Rahul..I was waiting for the reply eagerly..  :):

----------


## pankajpoonia

nice story.....

----------


## lokanath.naik

some more moral is there buddy

----------


## deep4729

really good story ! i liked every word     :(y):

----------


## swapnagoud

nice..............

----------

